# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Paris Riots

## teeceetx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lockdown.html

For a couple days, I've been reading about riots in Paris.  Of course I immediately presumed it was Muslim migrants, but their news is loathe to identify who it is that is rioting.  Well, the above article finally mentions ethnic minorities - MUSLIMS.  Of course it had to be.

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-21-2020),US Conservative (04-20-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

Im a bit fuzzy on the recall, but I read that annually muslims "protest" by setting hundreds of thousands of cars on fire.

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2020),teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

What happened to the yellow vests?  They disappeared off the radar just like the Hong Kong protesters.

----------

US Conservative (04-21-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

1 in 30 Cars were burned in 6 of Frances largest cities in several incdents some years back

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Im a bit fuzzy on the recall, but I read that annually muslims "protest" by setting hundreds of thousands of cars on fire.


No camels in France.

----------

teeceetx (04-21-2020),US Conservative (04-21-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Started week of 3/19/20   Asian Yewts are rioting as a result of cv19.  they are looting supermarkets.   

https://barenakedislam.com/2020/03/1...ine-in-france/

----------

teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

We have heard nothing.  NOTHING about anything that is going on in the world unless it involves infected and dead from CV19.   See what our freakin' media does to us?

what's going on in iran?  france?  israel?  uk?  hong kong?    we don't know. The media makes it easy for evil to prevail all over the world by misreporting and failure to report.    No wonder they are the first targets of third worlders in revolution torn countries.

----------

Big Dummy (04-20-2020),JustPassinThru (04-21-2020),Kodiak (04-21-2020),Old Ridge Runner (04-21-2020),teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Tr...ernment-622740

Jerusalem post hates Netanyahu.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (04-21-2020),teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> We have heard nothing.  NOTHING about anything that is going on in the world unless it involves infected and dead from CV19.   See what our freakin' media does to us?
> 
> what's going on in iran?  france?  israel?  uk?  hong kong?    we don't know. The nedia makes it easy for evil to prevail all over the world by misreporting and failure to report.    No wonder they are the first targets of third worlders in revolution torn countries.


There's enough domestic fabrication for the MSM to peddle at the moment. Little need for global affairs. We must all save ourselves by killing our freedoms!

----------

teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Tr...ernment-622740
> 
> Jerusalem post hates Netanyahu.


Net and Yahoo.

----------

Abbey (04-20-2020)

----------


## Abbey

> Net and Yahoo.


 LOL.....oh dear!

----------



----------


## kazenatsu

> MUSLIMS.  Of course it had to be.


There have been plenty of Leftists rioting too.

However, France's birth rate is very low, so a lot of the young people in the country, and especially a lot of the poor young people around the Paris region, have immigrant parents.

When you look into the details of the demographics, none of this is surprising.

----------

teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## kazenatsu

The ones who are rioting are mostly rioting because the French government isn't giving them enough free stuff. Isn't able to give them enough free stuff. (Also rioting at the unaffordable housing prices in Paris)
The current President of France is considered a centrist moderate, but would be considered a Democrat slightly to the left of Bill Clinton in the US.  

The establishment went with a centrist moderate to try to siphon off votes from Marie Le Pen, to prevent her from winning. Apparently enough people were fed up with the previous Socialist government that there was the danger of the Right winning (something virtually unimaginable in France).

Macron really is a neoliberal. (Tending to believe more in free markets but with lots of government regulation, and a believer in Globalism)

----------

teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## US Conservative

> No camels in France.


 :Headbang:

----------



----------


## Gator Monroe

All the vintage Volkswagens in Paris ...

----------


## UKSmartypants

> What happened to the yellow vests?  They disappeared off the radar just like the Hong Kong protesters.


Nope the Yellow vests were still protesting up to the virus outbreak, they have a couple of twitter feeds and a facebook page . The Global elites have managed to almost totally suppress media reporting of Yellow vest protests. You wont find out anything about them in the global elite media.

----------

Canadianeye (04-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> All the vintage Volkswagens in Paris ...


Most of them are in fact 2CV6's
The Volkswagen actually started as the Peoples Washing Machine, by the Wiemar Republic. Krupps  were unable to cure the vibration problems, so they sold the design to Volkswagen who retrofitted bigger wheels and changed marketing strategy.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Second night of riots erupt in Paris as residents accuse 'racist' police of attacking minorities during coronavirus lockdown
> 
> 
> Tear gas and baton charges were used by police in northern suburb of ParisFrench capital saw a second night of rioting over 'heavy-handed' treatmentFireworks were launched at police over alleged attacks on ethnic minoritiesViolence comes after 30-year-old motorcyclist was critically injured by policeLearn more about how to help people impacted by COVID
> *By PETER ALLEN IN PARIS and CHRIS DYER FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> 
> PUBLISHED: 21:20 EDT, 20 April 2020 | UPDATED: 23:59 EDT, 20 April 2020
> 
> ...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-21-2020),RMNIXON (04-21-2020),Rutabaga (04-21-2020),teeceetx (04-21-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Could easily happen here (In November)

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-21-2020),DonGlock26 (04-21-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Nothing to see here, just some citizens expressing their opposition to everything French.

----------

Rutabaga (04-21-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lockdown.html

they sure do NOT want to give out the information that we are all suspecting...that we all want to know.

frankly,  if they are shutting down muslim neighborhoods because of Their lawlessness...fine wit me.
If it is the French people, actual French people...no.

----------

Brat (04-21-2020),Louise (04-21-2020),Rutabaga (04-21-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

residents accuse it says..... would that be MUSLIM residents??   cause i bet it is not French people

----------

Brat (04-21-2020),Louise (04-21-2020),Rutabaga (04-21-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> residents accuse it says..... would that be MUSLIM residents??   cause i bet it is not French people


from the op's link:

'The very badly injured man comes from an* Arab Muslim background,*' said a source close to the case.

thats in reference to a muzzy motorcyclist who was injured in a accident with an unmarked police car...

----------

Brat (04-21-2020),Louise (04-21-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

If i can just chuck some gratuitous information here, as the moslem takeover of my native country has given me some insight into the Religion of the Permanently Offended......

You would ask "Why would these people behave so badly in a country where they are far better off, get free money , and dont have to work?"

The answer lies in what the Koran tells them. These people believe the world is divided in two - moslems and the unbeliever. They aare exhorted to fight and kill us, to achieve the World Caliphate, where Islam will rule all. They are told we are lower then animals, worthless, and nothing. They are told not to befriend us. They are told to fuck our women to make moslem babies,  (Rape Jihad) and to lie to us however they wish to obtain advantage for Allah.

So, when these brainless libtards invite them over and give them free houses, free food and free money, moslems arent at all grateful. Quite the opposite. The koran has told them they are entitled to take everything  we have. So when you give them fre food and free money, they are simple indignant you havent given them more, since in their view , they are entitled to it. They think you have something thy are entitled to have, and so they get resentful you havent given them more, because after all, Allah says they deserve it.

And so that why they behave like they do, and why moslems are incompatible with modern western democracy, or even membership of he human race. Its a primitive 6th century death cult aimed at ignorant gullible uneducated  savages.

----------

Brat (04-21-2020),Rutabaga (04-21-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-lockdown.html
> 
> they sure do NOT want to give out the information that we are all suspecting...that we all want to know.
> 
> frankly,  if they are shutting down muslim neighborhoods because of Their lawlessness...fine wit me.
> If it is the French people, actual French people...no.


Right, it is the French version of cair. A political wing of the conquering terrorists meant to attack the media and government.

----------

Brat (04-21-2020)

----------


## Brat

There IS a difference in Residents and CITIZENS.  Kick the residents OUT!

----------


## Louise

> residents accuse it says..... would that be MUSLIM residents??   cause i bet it is not French people


If it was white French people they were battling with, the press would say so, probably call them nationalists or white power activists. 

But since there was no description---must be black muslims

----------

Gator Monroe (04-22-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

"Ethnic Minorities" meaning Muslims of course. 

And what do young Muslims care if old French people are dying of COVID? Why should they obey the Rules?  :Geez:

----------


## kazenatsu

> Nope the Yellow vests were still protesting up to the virus outbreak, they have a couple of twitter feeds and a facebook page .


Keep in mind the Yellow Vests and the rioters are, in large part, two separate groups, although there is some amount of overlap.

While there are some leftists among the Yellow Vests, the majority of Yellow Vests tend to be on the more Conservative or libertarian side, against all the excessive overregulations. (Indeed, some leftists kind of hijacked onto the original Yellow Vest protests, to complain about quality of life issues and other grievances)

The media in the country is kind of just casually overlapping the Yellow Vests with the rioters, trying to distract people from the real issues and reasons those protesters and rioters are out there.

You really have three different groups rioting/protesting.

The first is the original Yellow Vests, which are maybe a little comparable to the former Tea Party movement in the US. The next group is white French leftists, demonstrating. Complaining about housing costs in Paris, and also wanting more free stuff, because the Macron-led government has had to make some cut-backs. Some from this group have taken part in the riots. And third is the muslim and migrant rioters. Which at this point is really not so much about religion, but more poverty and quality of life issues, much of their grievances are the same sort of things that the Leftists are complaining about, except there's more opportunists in this group just looking for an excuse for vandalism, anarchy, and stealing, exacting some revenge on the bourgeoise and the rest of French society who they feel alienated from.

At this point, the conservatives are pretty outnumbered among the demonstrators, and maybe only make up 20% of the protesters in the streets. (Which maybe shouldn't be that surprising because these protests are happening in Paris, not exactly a bastion of conservatism)

The yellow vest has mostly turned into just a symbol of protest, at this point, and does not necessarily say anything about the specific political orientations of the demonstrators. 
So it's kind of problematic to talk about the Yellow Vests because there are not really any clear lines.

People are unhappy, the Left thinks the solution is to go further left, but moderate rights in French society don't want to go in that direction, and the more hard Right is trying to court some of the moderates into their fold, with a populist message that appeals to unhappy people who don't want to go left. The country is sort of at an impasse, and the majority do not like Macron, but they have not been able to agree on a different alternative.

Most likely, after the voters get sick and tired of Macron, some sort of veritable "civil war" (politically-speaking) will go on, or maybe they will have to look for some different alternative middle ground, which is not neoliberalism.

----------


## Calypso Jones

*Muslim Riots in Paris Lack Social Distancing*    Tue Apr 21, 2020   Daniel Greenfield 
 52 
 AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to Facebook
26Share to Twitter
Share to More
19Share to Print



  
            There was no social distancing, but there was plenty of violence on display as Muslim riots continued for a second night.
            Rioting broke out in housing estates around Paris as tensions escalated over the coronavirus lockdown.
            Footage posted on social media showed protesters hurling projectiles including fireworks, and police responding with tear gas and baton charges. Other videos showed several police cars and bins being set alight.
            It followed prosecutors opening an enquiry after a 30-year-old motorcyclist, reportedly from an Arab Muslim background, was critically injured after a collision with an unmarked police car in the suburb.
            Residents claimed it was an example of police heavy-handedness against ethnic minority communities during the lockdown.So much for Safer at Home.
            Despite a large police force, "forty individuals" braved the confinement to fight it out, for about two hours, with the police . The police responded to projectile shots with LBD and tear gas. Calm returned around 2 a.m. with no injuries. No arrest was made, said a police source.
            “My client is just beginning to realize what has happened, he does not understand that the investigation is directed against him when he is the victim. Inevitably, he fears that it is his word against that of the police, "said Stéphane Gas. A fear reinforced by the fact that the biker is very unfavorably known to the police and justice services. Convicted 14 times, the victim, aged 30, had been under judicial supervision since March 16 for death threats, said the prosecution.So the usual.
    Arab Muslim with extensive criminal record. His buddies converge to riot and face off with the police. Social distancing rules and lockdowns are irrelevant.

----------


## patrickt

I can't imagine anything that interests me less than France unless it's Obama.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> I can't imagine anything that interests me less than France unless it's Obama.


I feel the same about The Movie "Heat" and Henry Rollins

----------


## Gator Monroe

> If it was white French people they were battling with, the press would say so, probably call them nationalists or white power activists. 
> 
> But since there was no description---must be black muslims


So other  Bigots (Like Me)are in this thread lol :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

